# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Как уменьшить боль родных?

## Ваня :)

Может есть какие-нибудь идеи?

----------


## October_File

> Может есть какие-нибудь идеи?


 Ни как, но можно умереть где нибудь в другом месте\городе.

----------


## одинКАКвсе

> Может есть какие-нибудь идеи?


 я думаю что примерно 30%суицидов если б знали на это ответ довно бы уже ждали нас на том свете

----------


## Psalm69

ну, можно действительно уехать - или СДЕЛАТЬ ВИД - в другой город. а лучше в другую страну.
(у меня даже давно давно был какой-то план насчет того, чтобы попросить кого-нибудь из своих знакомых раз в 
месяц, например, писать письма родным или друзьям... типа " у меня все в порядке... здесь клёво, еда вкусная... люблю целую"... ну и так примерно год... а потом можно пропадать).
еще вариант - поссориться со всеми. сложнее - психологически, мне кажется.
но зато им не так больно будет расставаться с вами (ведь вы такой "негодяй").
еще какая-то парочка мыслей была у меня... вспомню напишу.

----------


## _lamer

переругаться со всеми - идеальный вариант психодрамы, т.к. между именно близкими людьми больше всего подавленных негативных эмоций. это не чернуха. часто за выплеснутым негативом удается найти более искренний позитив и родство с людьми. в любом случаи, это будет выход на иной уровень, некоторое освобождение, а родичи очень сильно влияют на псих.больных.

----------


## Rum

Я думаю, что если вы просто пропадёте без вести, это будет сильнее и тяжелее их терзать. Всё равно в глубине души они будут чувствовать, что вы мертвы, но мучиться и страдать от неподтверждённости своих догадок.

----------


## Ранний

Время лечит все. Вылечит и эту боль.

----------


## Тихоня

Я подумывала, подстроить что то вроде несчастного случая, так хотя бы себя винить не будут..

----------


## Dementiy

Ну раз уж подняли тему, то появилась такая мысль.

Родные будут переживать еще и потому, что от этого снизится их социальный статус.
// Как!? Их ребенок с собой покончил? Небось это они его/ее довели, сволочи!
Боль родных (гарантировано!) будет меньше, если смерть произойдет в результате болезни/несчастного случая.

----------


## alex12358

Здравствуйте. Почему- то остановился именно на этой теме. По большому счету, если ты  основательно решился ,то такой вопрос решится сам собой..Боль в любом случае неизбежна, если есть кому по вам скорбеть. Я определился что оставлю видео послания тем людям что, возможно, вспомнят обо мне. Просто и честно расскажу почему...А вопрос места там или разругаться... вообще далек от существа вопроса. Долговременное планирование расставит все по полкам.

----------


## alex12358

Не вижу особого смысла создавать что то подобное. Я уже определился со всем. На подобный форум пришел за информацией, из желания все предусмотреть.

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

А я всё о том же ))) У меня только одна бредовая мечта - уехать и не вернуться. Все мечтали в детстве быть путешественниками, а эта жизнь всё сводит к деньгам, работе, обыденности... Два зайца сразу - мечта попутешествовать и мечта умереть  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Родных тоже жалко... Хотя - это же жизнь!! - Тут завтра можешь в аварию попасть и погибнуть. И что? Тем более родные знают тебя не хуже себя самого, и если они не предпринимают мер, не участвуют в поиске смысла жить для тебя - то и они морально готовы к тому, что тебя не станет.
Для меня болезненно то, что я не знаю - где та черта, когда мне нужно отправляться?... Живёшь как на чемоданах, сам-себе откладываешь рейс...

----------


## я псих

Я еду,еду,еду в далекие края...

----------


## arkan334

Неизвестность горздо хуже . Так найдут, похоронят, приходить будут. А в неизвестности ждать с моря погоды, да в газеты и телепередачи писать...

----------


## Элен

Как сказать родителям? Вспоминая единственный за полгода разговор с мамой после моей попытки, понимаю, что не имею права нанести им такой удар, уйти, не подготовив их к этой мысли. Я ни с кем из родителей не общаюсь, чувствую, что уже почти ничего родного для меня в них нет, маму вообще - хотя и не совсем обоснованно - с трудом выношу, но "они все же родители" и мне почему-то кажется, что чувство долга рассказать им о своих планах не нужно в себе давить..
Но как рассказать?! КАК? Как вообще заставить себя заговорить с ними? Как признаться? Написать? Как противостоять ожидаемой реакции? Как предотвратить их вероятно возможные попытки неизвестно чем помочь мне, помешать? 
И нужно ли все-таки говорить? У родителей все же будет некая иллюзия, что можно бросить все и остановить, спасти меня.. И в каком случае они будут больше себя винить - в случае, когда их предупредили - и они будут думать, что могли что-то сделать, но не смогли, или в случае, когда они ни о чем не подозревали (папа вообще о моей попытке не знает) - и тогда они решат, что недостаточно внимания обращали на меня (это не так, они каждый по-своему стараются уделять мне внимание, но им не приходит в голову, что они целятся совсем не туда, а открывать им глаза я не хочу - поздно и вообще), что не замечали моего настоящего состояния, что у них не было попытки отговорить меня от последнего шага и тд и тп

Как же быть?!?

----------


## nain

Зачем ломать голову над тем кому что сообщать, лучше просто пропасть без вести и всё. Я лично намереваюсь вести до дня рожденья свой нормальный образ жизни а потом бах и нету меня. Когда я подохну мне будет абсолютно по х@ю что за меня переживают или волнуютя.... гы

----------


## Элен

> Зачем ломать голову над тем кому что сообщать, лучше просто пропасть без вести и всё. Я лично намереваюсь вести до дня рожденья свой нормальный образ жизни а потом бах и нету меня. Когда я подохну мне будет абсолютно по х@ю что за меня переживают или волнуютя.... гы


 мне бы такое отношение

----------


## Dementiy

> Как же быть?!?


 Чтобы уменьшить боль родных, нужно жить отдельно.
Если вы живете с родителями (или в одном городе), то уезжайте как можно дальше и прекратите все контакты с ними (телефон/интернет).
Через год о вас немного забудут и можно будет осуществить задуманное.

----------


## Rum

> Здравствуйте. Почему- то остановился именно на этой теме. По большому счету, если ты  основательно решился ,то такой вопрос решится сам собой..Боль в любом случае неизбежна, если есть кому по вам скорбеть. Я определился что оставлю видео послания тем людям что, возможно, вспомнят обо мне. Просто и честно расскажу почему...А вопрос места там или разругаться... вообще далек от существа вопроса. Долговременное планирование расставит все по полкам.


 Я тоже думала об этом, однако спустя энное кол-во времени, понимаю, что они всё равно ничего не поймут. Воспитание, другие ценностные ориентиры - всё это никогда не позволит им посмотреть на суицид своего ребёнка иначе, чем под углом "больной/больная", хотя, конечно, есть и исключения.
Общаясь с людьми в живую, я могу любого отчаянного спорщика подвести к тому, что самоубийство - есть единственно верный и гармоничный выбор для меня.
Но мать никогда не поймёт. И сопьётся.
Боль никак не уменьшить.
Но я с каждым годом всё меньше и меньше об этом думаю, полагаю, что к моменту совершения суицида мне уже будет всё равно...

----------


## Traumerei

Встречала в сети парочку дневников матерей, чьи дети совершили самоубийство... Но в этом смысле особенно интересен эпизод из книги С. Алексиевич, "Зачарованные смертью". Конечно же, данного акта не приняли и не поняли до конца, ибо будь так, сиё осознание неизбежно привело бы к аналогичному финалу. Кто-то пытался обвинять, кто-то оправдывать...Но достоверно: сам самоубийца вне зоны досягаемости. Рано или поздно все находят утешение или упокоение.

P.S. Возможность совершения самоубийства потомков является одной из весомых причин "за" неимение детей. Деторождение - прерогатива нормальности, а не патологии.

----------

